
What Code Does vs. What Code Means [video] - begriffs
http://begriffs.com/posts/2015-12-26-what-code-means.html
======
golergka
Apart from this talk being good, I really want to thank the author of the
points. Too many great talks on CS topics stay only in video form, which
require an hour to consume, and never get a good TL;DR treatment.

------
skybrian
How does this improve on the Interpreter pattern? [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpreter_pattern](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpreter_pattern)

~~~
tel
It's related.

One way to see monads (but don't take this for a tutorial or the "one true
way" or anything like that) is as a special data type which captures the
binding structure of a language. They have good "generic" structure and the
"free" monad is the expression of that generality showing how you can factor
the "binding" bit and the "effectful" bit apart.

The interpreter pattern is _huuuge_. There are so many ways to use it. Free
monads take one fruitful corner and show you a highly natural way o organize
and exploit it.

